# Coming soon in South Central PA?



## therodster14

Hello everyone! This year my youngest son and I plan on making our first attempt at Morel hunting. With this warm weekend coming will there be a chance to see any yet, or will it take a longer period of warmth? Thanks and any hunting tips would be appreciated. We have about 15 acres to search. Even finding any would be considered a success. Thanks!


----------



## wildshroomer

Still way to early rod...at least another 2 weeks before the blacks start popping...where are you located? I'm 50 miles north of Harrisburg....good luck this year.


----------



## therodster14

Thanks for the response! I am 15 miles south of Harrisburg.


----------



## yergaderga

It's going to be in the upper seventies multiple days next week in Cumberland and with plenty of rain. I think it will be promising.


----------



## avirosa

therodster14 said:


> Hello everyone! This year my youngest son and I plan on making our first attempt at Morel hunting. With this warm weekend coming will there be a chance to see any yet, or will it take a longer period of warmth? Thanks and any hunting tips would be appreciated. We have about 15 acres to search. Even finding any would be considered a success. Thanks!


Blacks should be up next week, soil temp and moisture the biggest factors. Soil temp around 50+ for several days to get them started. I'm from 16 miles south of Harrisburg , Carlisle area. Good Luck


----------



## dustmight

Mechanicsburg here...thunderstorms last night and temps climbing to 80 next week...
Now all I need is to have "The Dream" and its on!


----------



## cableguy726

They are up 100 miles north of you. They are up down there!









wildshroomer said:


> Still way to early rod...at least another 2 weeks before the blacks start popping...where are you located? I'm 50 miles north of Harrisburg....good luck this year.


----------



## therodster14

dustmight said:


> Mechanicsburg here...thunderstorms last night and temps climbing to 80 next week...
> Now all I need is to have "The Dream" and its on!


I am in Dillsburg.


----------



## zimboydevon

I am in Lebanon county and have been looking for several days with nothing yet... but I have yet to find the hotspot so that doesn't necessarily mean they aren't some where


----------



## Charman03

Hey rodster, have you had any luck in dillsburg? I'm yet to find one around here in past years.


----------



## zimboydevon

Was out 2 hrs again this morning and still nothing... kinda getting frustrating.. Lebanon/schullkill county


----------



## chase2634

I'm in SEPA and been out in 3 prime spots that produced well last year and so far haven't found 1. Seeing all the rights signs just no morels. Baffling.


----------



## yergaderga

avirosa said:


> Blacks should be up next week, soil temp and moisture the biggest factors. Soil temp around 50+ for several days to get them started. I'm from 16 miles south of Harrisburg , Carlisle area. Good Luck


Hey I'm only about 20 minutes west of you! I can't seem to find them anymore. I gotta find somewhere that actually has public land with elms.


----------



## fungifriend

found today in south central PA


----------



## Charman03

What county?


----------



## fungifriend

Adams


----------



## Charman03

Found small blacks today that looked like they just started. Also found a grey at other spot. Didn't look long just wanted to see if they were starting


----------

